# Safety First!



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Well I've been acquiring tools & machines for my (very near) future basement workshop. I have already gotten; TS, SCMS (w/ Craftsman MS stand), RAS, plunge router (w/ homemade table & fence), BS (benchtop), DP (benchtop), jointer, planer, tenoning jig, mortising machine, chisels and assorted measuring, marking & handtools.

Now here is where safety came first. Before starting to acquire more tools & machines (I already had some of the basic DIY type tools), the first thing I ordered was the 2HP HF DC. To go along with that I purchased a used furnace squirrel cage blower, in order to make an air cleaner. What I am most excited about right now is that I just got off the phone with Wynn Eviromental. My 35A274NANO Cartidge filter kit will be here begining of next week!!! Yea!!!

Safety first means: *I MUST have DC & air filtration before any further shop projects are even considered.*

I'm currently painting and figuring out shop layout so that I can run (short runs) 4" gavanized ducting to appropriate places in the shop. I will be incorporating a Thien Baffle along with the 35A Cartridge filter for my DC upgrade. Then once the DC is Up & Running, it will be time to actually build my air cleaner. These two projects are the first priority for my shop, remember SAFETY FIRST!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

I use PVC. It's a LOT cheaper than galvanized ducts and I've NEVER heard ANYONE who has actually had a problem with static electricity.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Stumpy,
I choose the 4" galvanized for several reasons:
1) Eliminate the *"Static Electricty"* question, without any additional work (no grounding wire needed)
2) I already have tons of foil tape to seal joints & connections
3) I think it will look *"Pretty"* in the shop

*4) IT WAS FREE* (only need to purchase a couple of "Y's")

Yeah, I prefer to be frugal, read as *Cheap & Fiscally Challenged*


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

I don't ground my PVC. As far as I'm concerned it's little more than a myth. I DO use foil tape for the seams though, lasts a lot longer than duct tape.

But free is good too!


----------

